# Wieviele Klassen sind sinnvoll?



## Schelm (4. Jun 2006)

Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben, ein Kinoticket-reservierungsprogramm. Doch alles ist jetzt erstmal in einer Klasse, ich muss das jetzt unbedingt in mehrere Klassen spalten. Doch welche Klassen sollten das sein (Grafische Oberfläche!?) und wie verpflücke und verknüpfe ich die wieder?


----------



## dieta (4. Jun 2006)

Ich weis jetzt nicht, was du da programmiert hast, aber ich würde das so machen:

 :arrow: Eine "Hauptklasse", die die Fensterklasse ist und das Programm startet und alles verwaltet
 :arrow: Eine "Sitzplanklasse", die ein Array enthält, welches angibt welche Plätze noch frei sind und ein Array, welches angibt, welche Logenplätze sing und welche Parkettplätze sind usw. und die Variablen mit den Preisen für Sperr- Logen- und Parkettplätze enthält
 :arrow: Evtl. noch weitere Klassen für Reservierungsdialoge etc.


----------



## Schelm (5. Jun 2006)

Oh, dankeschön! Thema kann also abgehakt werden


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Jun 2006)

Du bist der TO, bist registiert, dann kannst du das auch selbst tun.
Guck mal unten links, gibts ein Knöpfchen dafür.


----------

